# Staining Cedar wood



## dwhite0829 (Mar 24, 2011)

My friends want me to build them a Cedar Chest, but want it stained dark. I've never worked with cedar before, and I don't think I've ever seen it stained dark. Anybody had any experience with this?


----------



## Redford1947 (Sep 15, 2010)

I would like to add the following quote from a woodworking magazine:

"When installing cedar lining in a chest, DO NOT APPLY, any type of stain, paint, or finish to the lining, inside of the chest, bottom of the lid, tray or lid contact surfaces. Why? The resins in cedar are similar to those in turpentine so the vapors will soften oil and water based stains, paints and finishes (including lacquer), causing clothes and the lid to stick" ._

I am just about to start applying stain to a chest that has a thin strip of cedar on the surface of the horizontal box itself as a decorative feature. Now I am worried about staining it or if not, the stain from the bottom of the lid coming in contact with the cedar and start to disolve. I have never heard of this before. Has anyone else?


----------



## dwhite0829 (Mar 24, 2011)

I wasn't planning on staining the inside, but would staining the out side be an issue with this?


----------



## pete79 (Oct 20, 2009)

I would suggest building the chest out of some other wood that has the grain that you want, and possible the natural color as well. Then line the inside of the chest with cedar. This approach gives you the best of both worlds.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Have to agree with Pete. Most cedar chests are just lined with cedar. Cedar is soft and usually has large color variations.


----------



## dwhite0829 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

If they are determined to use cedar than use a good penetrating stain. I would get a test piece and see if they like the results. I use the Green Mineral Spirits and clean off the wood prior to staining, this takes all the oils and dirt off and prepares the wood to receive the stain. Stain it while the wood is still moist. But I would certainly do some test pieces to see if you or they like the outcome.


----------

